# Hope i dont die trying to smoking these



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

just got my 5 indio chiefs in


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

So you're saying you prefer 18 inches?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Those Chief's are AWESOME! I've seen a couple people smoke them. Congrats and best of luck!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Those are why Monica quit the White House.


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

only if its dark (maduro) :faint:


David_ESM said:


> So you're saying you prefer 18 inches?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll give you $20 if you smoke all 5 at the same time!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Good luck! Where did you pick them up from?


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Good luck! Where did you pick them up from?


Cigars, Humidors - ***************.com 22 ea


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

Coop D said:


> I'll give you $20 if you smoke all 5 at the same time!!!!


tempting... LOL


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

You gotta share some pics when you smoke one of those bastages.opcorn:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

What does it take like 3 days to finish one of those.


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

Perry72 said:


> You gotta share some pics when you smoke one of those bastages.opcorn:


 will do


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> What does it take like 3 days to finish one of those.


just about... ive read 4 to 5 hours


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Coop D said:


> I'll give you $20 if you smoke all 5 at the same time!!!!


Can't get the gangbang out of your mind huh Scott?


----------



## Hoghunter (Mar 28, 2011)

wow


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

scottw said:


> Can't get the gangbang out of your mind huh Scott?


:shocked::tape2::lie::dunno::closed_2:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy crap, that's a monster stick. How big is it (length and girth)?

What would be worse, smoking one of these or the Egg?


can't wait to see pics of you in full smoking action on this bad boy.


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

max gas said:


> Holy crap, that's a monster stick. How big is it (length and girth)?
> 
> What would be worse, smoking one of these or the Egg?
> 
> can't wait to see pics of you in full smoking action on this bad boy.


its a 66 ring (little over 1") and 18" long. i have never had an egg but i think this night be worse the egg is listed as mild-med. this is med-full. no clue what smoking time on an egg is but this is supposed to be like 5 hours.im saving the 1st one for a big herf we are having on july 6. i will ether be the legend that finished it or the chump who thought he was bad and puked :crazy:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Either way everyone else will have a good time watching :thumb:


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

very true i will take lots of pics maybe a slide show of me turning pale and passing out LOL


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Cleaning out my dads office last year and found one of these, the box looks the same as yours but the band might be a little different. My mom said he had it for about 10 yrs, a client gave it to him. Its really dried out with some cracks in the wrapper. Anyway, ill throw up some pics later tonight.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Smoke it... Do it. I dare ya. :smoke2:

Or send it to Craig's wife to smoke: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...moke-dog-rocket-if.html?highlight=wife+rocket


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Smoke it... Do it. I dare ya. :smoke2:
> 
> Or send it to Craig's wife to smoke: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...moke-dog-rocket-if.html?highlight=wife+rocket


Maybe once my girlfriend pops this baby out Ill get her drunk and try to get her to smoke it! (yes im still talking about the cigar) :smoke2:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll be anxious to see the results after your July 6th herf - that is one MONSTER cigar!


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Here is the one I found in my dads office tucked away, covered in dust, and dry to the bone. I thought cigars of this size were more of a novelty item but if you are ballsy enough to toke it more power to you! Enjoy!


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Just now noticing the spelling of "Cheef" lmao


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

WOW now thats a CIGAR! smoke'em one right after the other!


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

hahaha weird mine says chief on it


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

that thing is insane.


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

That thing is so damn intimidating. I would have to get my will in order before partaking.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

why would you need 5 of these?


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> why would you need 5 of these?


 im going to keep one natural and one maduro. im giving the others away


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

ds baruuuuu said:


> im going to keep one natural and one maduro. im giving the others away


Too bad those things don't come in a sealed tube. It's gotta be tough trying to fit them in a proper storage container. You could buy some serious premium cigars for that price (opus x, padron 64), hope these are good.

If you choose to smoke one with a friend, I suggest not facing each other... u


----------



## tec_wiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> If you choose to smoke one with a friend, I suggest not facing each other... u


:rotfl:


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> Too bad those things don't come in a sealed tube. It's gotta be tough trying to fit them in a proper storage container. You could buy some serious premium cigars for that price (opus x, padron 64), hope these are good.
> 
> If you choose to smoke one with a friend, I suggest not facing each other... u


hahahahaha i bought a a few huge ziploc bags(i think its a 10g one) with water pillows in them. they wernt expensive 21 a piece i bought it mainly for a joke and to get some looks at the next herf


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes facing each other could definitely get ugly! LOL!


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

well herf was last night and it was a hit!! never felt sick maybe it was all the margaritas and shots of tequila that helped out. 1st half of the cigar was hard as hell to get smoke out of it(causet its humangus) so there was barley any flavor. at the halfway point there was plenty of smoke and a decent flavor. wasnt a total dog rocket 
and as promised picks 
lighting up a little before 7








about half way


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

still going strong 








almost done!








and after about 4 hours and alooooot of margaritas and tequila shots, put it down not long after this pic the smoke was waay hot and a little bitter


----------



## patrick.paul (Jun 30, 2011)

Right on Brother. Sounds like a good time!

Also - it's funny to see the gradual look of drunkenness appear in your eyes


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

you are a trooper sir! that deserves a bump!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Lol. In that last pic, you look like you are well on your way. :laugh:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Well done sir, well done!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

At least you had a properly sized lighter. I would have been pushing a little bic to the limit trying to fire that thing up. With something that big, taking random pics all over town would be pretty funny. You can cover some serious ground in 4 hours. That's an incredible pace too. A churchill takes me at least 2.5 hrs. Glad you enjoyed that beast.


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

WOW


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

congrats on tackling that monster!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> If you choose to smoke one with a friend, I suggest not facing each other... u


Sword fight!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn!!


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> So you're saying you prefer 18 inches?





ds baruuuuu said:


> only if its dark (maduro) :faint:


:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:
:lol:


----------

